# Recruiting Service or Job Postings site



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to move to SA with my wife later this year. We currently live in the US. My wife is a South African citizen so I don't have to worry about many of the work restrictions applicable to other foreigners. That said, I am finding it hard to find job openings in South Africa while living in the US.

Does anyone know of any good employment recruiters or good employment websites that I could use to try to find a position in advance of my move?

Thanks!


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

I am in a similar situation to you, I am trying to find work from the UK. It may be wise to organise a short trip to job hunt!! We leave for such a trip in 2 weeks, and then permanently move over in september.

I have found positions on websites such as indeed.co.za & careers24.com, but as i am not yet in the country i have had no joy. I have been advised by some employment agencies in SA that until you are there they can't do much.

Good luck

Nat


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

I experienced that it is far easier when you are here, also as long as you are in the right trade they are crying out for skilled people. I just made sure I kept on at them and got in to the right people.


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried to do this before moving to South Africa and got no traction. If you can, try to come and visit and network with potential employers/recruiters. If you can't, then plan to hit the ground running following your arrival.

Recuiting websites I used or looked at (some of them may have an industry bias):
Premier Personnel
Paton Personnel (Paton Group | Personnel, Training and Career Guidance) 
The Personnel Concept (Leaders in Specialist Recruitment since 1982 - The Personnel Concept)
Robert Walters
Paton Personnel (Paton Group | Personnel, Training and Career Guidance) 
Careerjet.co.za - Jobs & Careers in South Africa
Jobs in South Africa - Careers24, 
Jobs & Careers in South Africa | Search Jobs & Vacancies Online | CareerJunction
pnet
bestjobs.co.za


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2013)

hello, i don't know in which area you are working but pnet is good for IT. 
Be carefull with the work permit this is really taking time and energy and can jeopardize a lot your search.


----------

